# Dumb idea that might have merit.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

You know how solar cells cost a fortune right?
Suppose you only needed to run one electric motor?
one that's hooked to a generator?
add a battery back up for the electric motor and presto:

near perpetual energy.

*ducks shower of cans and rotten fruit.*


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Call Obama and agree to split the government loan and you will be in business.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Magus said:


> You know how solar cells cost a fortune right?
> Suppose you only needed to run one electric motor?
> one that's hooked to a generator?
> add a battery back up for the electric motor and presto:
> ...


Better yet hook that solar cell to a light bulb and hang the light bulb over the cell.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Been tried...*



Magus said:


> You know how solar cells cost a fortune right?
> Suppose you only needed to run one electric motor?
> one that's hooked to a generator?
> add a battery back up for the electric motor and presto:
> ...


...doesn't work. Too much loss due to friction, and wiring loss of electricity.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Actually,after I blurted out this thing,a few tweeks and a voltage changer or two and it could work.wish Jeephammer was still here.he'd make it work.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

These things never work and here is a good example of why:

Take the 'light bulb powered by and placed over the solar cell' example:

You will notice that the light bulb converts the energy created by the solar cell into light but there is also heat generated. This heat is energy that is used but not converted into light. This heat cannot be captured by the solar cell and is therefore energy that is lost. Less energy goes back into the cell, providing less power to the bulb which produces less light... then more heat is generated... less light to cell, less energy to bulb, less light to cell, less..... until there is not enough power to light the bulb. 

What you are looking for Magus is basically a 'perpetual motion machine' -- guys have been trying to make one for eaons! If you figure it out I want to be one of your first investors! We will be rich!


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Be careful. That's like plugging an extension cord back into itself. You have no idea of the destructive power that can be produced


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Magus said:


> Actually,after I blurted out this thing,a few tweeks and a voltage changer or two and it could work.wish Jeephammer was still here.he'd make it work.


Sorry, but, I am happy that JH is not around here stirring up trouble for the membership ...


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

didn't I already answer this in a thread a few months back? :dunno:


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

TheAnt said:


> These things never work and here is a good example of why:
> 
> Take the 'light bulb powered by and placed over the solar cell' example:
> 
> ...


I was going to explain the laws of thermodynamics and entrophy but then assumed the OP was going for tongue in cheek so felt my lightbulb to a solar panel example fit quite nicely. 

Your description is a good explanation of why it won't work and how you always loose something due to heat, friction, resistance, etc. every step of the way.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I wasn't after perpetual motion exactly,just cheap power.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

labotomi said:


> Be careful. That's like plugging an extension cord back into itself. You have no idea of the destructive power that can be produced


That's right. The electricity gets trapped in there. It goes around faster and faster until it reaches critical mass. Then it vaporizes the closest person to it. That's how people die from spontaneous combustion!


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

BillS said:


> That's right. The electricity gets trapped in there. It goes around faster and faster until it reaches critical mass. Then it vaporizes the closest person to it. That's how people die from spontaneous combustion!


Really? I think i have some electric cords like that in my shed... should I have them professionally removed?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

You should be safe as long as you didn't take the end where it's plugged in and quickly plugged it in the other side of the extension cord. That's how the electricity gets trapped


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

BillS said:


> You should be safe as long as you didn't take the end where it's plugged in and quickly plugged it in the other side of the extension cord. That's how the electricity gets trapped


Oh, no wonder I didnt *poof* into oblivion... it was unplugged for a while so the electricity must have leaked out of the downhill side. That explains it.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

There's no telling what you can learn here on a given day!


----------



## baconexplosion (Jan 7, 2012)

:surrender: This thread is absolutely ridiculous. You guys are killing me here l! lol


----------

